# CPU profile apps not working with CM7/DX?



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone had any luck actually getting apps like SetCPU, Android Overclock, etc. that allow you to create CPU profiles?

Prior to CM7/DX I would usually always run SetCPU with profiles to run the CPU at 300/300 with the screen off, 300/800 for 51% CPU & 300/600 for 26% CPU. This worked great on all other DX ROMS but with CM7 it seems to make the phone/battery run REAL hot or sometimes just not even load at bootup.

I would also sometimes run Quickclock Advanced to undervolt the CPU and that doesn't seem to work properly with CM7/DX either.

Anyone had any luck? feedback?


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have Android Overclock working. It is running profiles and a custom clock/vsel setting. Here is what I have...
Charging/Full 350/1200
Temp > 104 350/800
Battery < 35% 350/1000
Screen Off 350/350
Screen On 350/1200


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

The other question though is do you see an increase in battery temperature? Anytime I try to do that the phone immediately heats up which causes the battery life to be even worse then it is already :/


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm using Quick Clock Advanced to under volt and SetCPU for some profiles and they are both working fine for me.


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

airmaxx23 said:


> I'm using Quick Clock Advanced to under volt and SetCPU for some profiles and they are both working fine for me.


Damn  I know each phone responds differently to overclocking & undervolting but I guess with CM7 my phone is finicky.

May have to go back to Liberty or Apex GB for the time being until CM7/DX is complete


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

my opinion is...u dont really need to do anything to cm4dx....i run the lately nightly...and i undervolt it to low voltage...overclock it to 1.1...and leave it no profiles no nothing....cm as it is it made to be almost perfect when it comes to running fast. and the droid x isnt really meant to be overclocked or underclocked. being that we cant access the kernel. anything can make it unstable when it comes to a locked bootloader. thats why most of the time ppl just dont mess with the overlocking on the DX


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> my opinion is...u dont really need to do anything to cm4dx....i run the lately nightly...and i undervolt it to low voltage...overclock it to 1.1...and leave it no profiles no nothing....cm as it is it made to be almost perfect when it comes to running fast. and the droid x isnt really meant to be overclocked or underclocked. being that we cant access the kernel. anything can make it unstable when it comes to a locked bootloader. thats why most of the time ppl just dont mess with the overlocking on the DX


Just because CM7 nightlies don't play nice with some profile apps doesn't mean its the fault of the locked bootloader.

Myself and many many others have had no problem running cpu profiles with undervolting/overclocking. I've never come across instability issues on my phone with other ROMS either.

If there was a way to run a kernel with a smartass governor (and not via a software hack), then I would totally agree on not needing to run cpu profiles.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

what i mean was...because its locked we dont have access to the kernel. stock kernels arent always meant to be overclock/underclocked. Where as if we had access to the kernel, then we could make new kernels that are more stable and are able to handle big changes.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree with above, with one exception: UV. Only reason I say that is with proper tweaking ahead of the UV cm7 runs so smooth/fast and resource light that you gain a lot of top end processing power extra. I have not found it to actually make cm run any faster/stable/or responsive so argument could be made that the surplus is very much better suited to dropping it down and gaining battery life. Between all the mods (Juwe/Imoseyon/DT app2sd/ etc....)and lower volts/cpu I have an ultra fast phone still that can give me a solid 16-18 hr of moderate to heavy use (adhd + tinkering ftw? k maybe not so much...but worked well for buildin!)

But, every phone is diff as stated earlier, what works for you may not me and vice versa. Other then that.... I'd agree with sYn in that atm without kernals tweaked for it, there isn't to much use for it. CM was just made that well imo..... really speaks volumes of the CM dev's and the ones helping develop the code. Oh yeah, I spose that Cvpcs guy had something or other to do with it too.........


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Well been running SetCPU with 3 profiles and am undervolting with QuickClock Advanced for the past 3 days or so and so far no problems. Battery life seems to be slightly better but it wasn't playing nice with earlier builds (hence the original post).

Overall the battery does drain faster compared to other ROMS but it is manageable so I'll stick with CM7 for now.


----------

